# Show off your Vivs........



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

I LOVE making my vivs nice and making my pets feel at home just as much as i love looking at other peoples for insirations so............

Show us your vivs.

Here is one that i did for my Beardie, Irwin :2thumb:











And an tropical Fish tank i put together for my parents :whistling2:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

nice viv m8 here is my cwd's big viv


----------



## Silas (Aug 25, 2010)

Not a great picture, but this is the home of my Cali King:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

tinc tank  with fogger on








proud inhabitant of the viv








without fog


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

you have some nice vivs.

I love frog vivs, i think that they look the best.................


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Azz_87 said:


> you have some nice vivs.
> 
> I love frog vivs, i think that they look the best.................


thats just because live bioactive vivs > plastic sterile vivs :2thumb:


----------



## NANT (May 23, 2010)

Larry's viv 










Pewi's viv










Izzy's viv (still under construction)










and the stack


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok,

In no particular order,

Clamps's (the Crestie) home;










Bonnie and Clydes (Hognose snakes) home;










Stumpy's (Leo) home;










Norbert's (Kenyan Sandboa) home;










Barron Greenback's (Emerald Swift) home;










Rhubarb's (Beardie) home;










Jay


----------



## Vinss (Mar 9, 2010)

The following pictures are pictures of a vivarium setup I made for some friends; so not for my own reptiles but I was proud and wanted to share anyway. The setup is for a male crested gecko in a Waterhome 32 (32 gallon tank). You can view the whole pictures by clicking the thumbnails.


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's my custom 4x2x2 vivs...









And my new 3x2x2 glass custom viv...


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

*Add your custom viv design plans...*

There's so many different custom designs on here so I thought I would make a thread for people to add all there designs on one thread for people to easily browese just add a single picture of you design and then the link to your thread that explains how to make your design. So then people who wish to make a custom viv can look at lots of ideas without searching. And mybe make this a Sticky.
Cheers


----------

